# Wilcom ES 65 Digitizing Tutorials



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Howdy, Y'all
Wondering if anyone has any Wilcom S 65 Digitizing Tutorials they are willing to share?
Any help appreciated.
Slick


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Try looking on embroiderystartup.com
This is a forum for Wilcom users with some useful tutorials etc. 
Earl


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Is Wilcon ES 65 really worth the high cost?

For most small embroidery businesses, it's way out of the price league.

John


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Earl, I'll give it a shot. Yes, Wilcom is worth it. You can find used LEGAL copies for sale and then get the upgrades.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

John,
Wilcom is considered the gold standard, but, as you said, it's overkill for most small shops. Other, cheaper programs will work for most shops just fine. Wilcom is really designed for the professional digitizer who needs things to be done quick and makes his living doing it. sorry, fogot to say that Balboastitch.com probably has the best lessons available. They are highly though of in the embroidery community also.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

How much is this software?

Thanks
Teresa


----------

